# DHCPCD przypisuje cały czas ten sam adres.

## Pryka

Mam pewien problem z DHCPCD cały czas przypisuje mi ten sam adres IP mimo tego, że mam dynamiczny. Pod Windowsem działa to najwyraźniej sprawnie, bo adres mam w ogóle inny.

```
net.eth0                  |dhcpcd: eth0: carrier acquired

net.eth0                  |dhcpcd: eth0: rebinding lease of xx.xxx.xx.xx

net.eth0                  |dhcpcd: eth0: acknowledged xx.xxx.xx.xx from xxx.xx.xxx.xx

net.eth0                  |dhcpcd: eth0: checking for xx.xxx.xx.xx

net.eth0                  |dhcpcd: eth0: leased xx.xxx.xx.xx for 86400 seconds

net.eth0                  |dhcpcd: forking to background

 [ ok ]

net.eth0                  | *     received address xx.xxx.xx.xx/xx
```

----------

## SlashBeast

To feature a nie bug. Kwestia konfiguracji serwera dhcp i tego, jakie konkretnie dhcpcd zapytanie wysle po adres.

----------

## Pryka

dla mnie bug xD byłbym wdzięczny za wskazówki bo nie bardzo wiem z której strony go kopnąć, żeby wszystko było po staremu. A googlowanie przynosi marne efekty

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> dla mnie bug

 

Mógłbyś wyjaśnić w czym to przeszkadza? Chyba, że on przypisuje ten.sam.adres, nawet jeżeli jest już „zajęty” przez inne urządzenie. (;

----------

## Pryka

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   dla mnie bug 
> 
> Mógłbyś wyjaśnić w czym to przeszkadza? Chyba, że on przypisuje ten.sam.adres, nawet jeżeli jest już „zajęty” przez inne urządzenie. (;

 

Teoretycznie w niczym nie przeszkadza, ale praktycznie potrzebuje zmiennego IP. Więc chciałbym to jakoś wyłączyć.

Co do przypisywania już zajętego, to całkiem możliwe bo czasem się zdarza, że przez pół dnia nie mam Internetu, bo nie może pobrać adresu. Ale to rzadko.

----------

## Bialy

Ewentualnie zmniejsz czas dzierżawy (na serwerze DHCP), ale nie wiem czy zadziała.

Z tego co się orientuję, to przy końcu czasu dzierżawy system i tak będzie preferował ten sam adres (chyba że ktoś inny o niego poprosi).

----------

## mbar

To nie jest bug, tak właśnie ma działać DHCP.

----------

## Pryka

 *mbar wrote:*   

> To nie jest bug, tak właśnie ma działać DHCP.

 

Nikt nie mówi, że to bug  :Smile: 

W każdym razie kiedyś działał inaczej, więc na pewno da się to gdzieś wyłączyć  :Smile: 

----------

## Ajgor

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *mbar wrote:*   To nie jest bug, tak właśnie ma działać DHCP. 
> 
> Nikt nie mówi, że to bug 
> 
> W każdym razie kiedyś działał inaczej, więc na pewno da się to gdzieś wyłączyć 

 

Na pewno się da w serwerze DHCP u twojego ISP.

----------

## one_and_only

a dhcpcd z opcją -r albo -s i pożądanym adresem IP nie zadziała?

----------

## Pryka

 *Ajgor wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*    *mbar wrote:*   To nie jest bug, tak właśnie ma działać DHCP. 
> 
> Nikt nie mówi, że to bug 
> 
> W każdym razie kiedyś działał inaczej, więc na pewno da się to gdzieś wyłączyć  
> ...

 

Przeczytaj wszystko jeszcze raz, pod Windowsem jest jak dawniej, adres się zmienia sam co jakiś czas.

@one_and_only pewnie zadziała, ale mi chodzi o losowy. 

No ale trudno jak nic się nie da z tym zrobić to jakoś przeżyję.

----------

